# MMORPG - Einsteiger braucht Hilfe



## vatana (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi @all

wie die Überschrift hier sagt, ich brauche etwas Hilfe bei meinem erstem Gehversuch im MMORPG Bereich.
Ich habe bisher nur Shooter und Strategie Spiele gespielt, und verstehe nicht so viel von MMORPG. Wenn man aber so sieht wie viele Leute WoW, Aion oder Runes of Magic spielen, dann reizt es einen auch mal dies auszuprobieren.

1.) Worum geht es eigentlich in einem MMORPG? 
2.) Was ist der Hauptziel?
3.) Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Pve und Pvp Servern?

Ich habe Runes of Magic und WoW Probeversion geladen, laufe aber nur rum und erledige irgentwelche "lächerlichen" Aufgaben die meiner Mainung nach kindisch sind.

Es kann aber nicht sein das das alles ist. Bitte helft mir


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2009)

Na ja - mehr oder weniger ...
1.) und 2.) Einen Char aufbauen, hegen und pflegen, wachsen ("Level up") und bei diesem "Zweitleben" eine Menge Spass und Abenteuer erleben. Je nach dem auch neue (Online-)Freunde kennenlernen
3.) PvP (Player versus Player) -> du haust dich mit *realen* Mitspielern // PvE (Player versus Environment) du haust dich mit *Computer-*Mitspielern ("Bot's", "AI")


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich Spiele seit etwa 3 Jahren Wow, das Spiel an sich eigentlich sehr gut.Wie du schon gesagt anfangs hast du natürlich nicht sehr anspruchsvolle Quests was sich mit der Zeit aber ändert.Den wie bei fast jedem Rollenspiel, bist du am Anfang deiner Karrierre noch ein Bauerntrampel.

Es gibt in dem Spiel viele Sachen zu erreichen wie wichtig diese sind liegt in deinem persönlichen Intresse.Einige Leute machen nur Pve heisst in Wow:

Erstmal die Stufe 80 erreichen ab da an beginnt das eigentliche Spiel, wobei die meisten Leute noch heute sagen die erste Levelphase ist die geilste (meiner Meinung nach auch).Es ist schwierig mittlerweile einzusteigen da du nicht mehr soviele Leute treffen wirst die von 0 anfangen und die alte Welt ohne addons (fast ausgestorben ist).

Während deiner Zeit bis Stufe 80 wirst du vieleicht ein paar leute finden die mit dir  5 Spieler Instanzen (Dungeons) besuchen wollen worauf du auch gleich die Grundtaktiken in Wow kennenlernst um diese zu bewältigen.

Irgendwann werden dich leute ansprechen ob du deren Gilde beitreten willst.Es gibt verschiedene Gilden:

Die einen nehmen das Spiel sehr locker, andere wiederum sehen das Spiel als konkurenzkampf was bei einigen Gilden so extrem ist das es im Krampf ausatet.

Wenn du dann 80 bist wirst du dir erstmal Eqiupment (Waffen etc.) in den
Instanzen farmen müssen, entweder mit den Leuten aus deiner Gilde oder du suchst dir Leute im Allgemeinchannel (Chat der mit den ganzen Hauptstädten verbunden ist ).

Wenn du irgendwann das Eqiupment zusammen hast was du zum raiden brauchst (Raid=grössere Instanz 10-25 Spieler in einer Gruppe) ist es am sinnvollsten einer Gilde beizutreten die nach fest vereinbarten Terminen raiden geht.

In den meisten Gilden wird von dir verlangt das du deine Klasse spielen kannst also Stärken und Schwächen kennst, dich über die bosstaktiken informierst und wie gesagt dir immer besseres Klassenverstädnis aneignest

So arbeitet man sich von raid zu raid vor bis vieleicht irgendwann auch der letzte boss ins Gras beisst.Das Ganze ist aber ein langwieriger Prozess der vorallem den zusammenhalt in der Gilde voraussetzt und Erfahrungen der einzelnen Member.

PvP:
ist eher nebensache, auch wenn es immer Gross geschrieben wird in Wow.Es gibt in Wow sogenannte Bgs (Battlegrounds) Auf denen man sich bis zu 40 Mann gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen kann.Diese kann man bereits während des levelns und auf Stufe 80 betreten.

Jedes der Bgs wird anders gespielt das kleinste zb. ist eine Capture the Flag Bg.Es gibt aber auch welche mit Fahrzeugen wo es darauf ankommt feindliche Burgmauern zu stürmen.Mittlerweile ist es auch möglich über Bgs zu leveln .

Dann gibt es noch die Arena die aber erst ab Stufe 80 eine Rolle spielt, dort gibt es 2vs2, 3vs3 ,5vs5 Kämpfe.Da sind die besten PvP Ausrüstungen erhältlich (PvP Ausrüstungen sind anders als Pve Ausrüstungen PvP=mehr Hitpoints,Abhärtung= wiederstandsfähiger gegen Kritische Treffer etc.).Pve Ausrüstungen haben eher Offensivere Werte.

Eine Arenasaison geht mehrer Monate bis die nächste anfängt in der Zeit kann man sich mit viel Klassenverstädnis, richtiges Team und ordentliches Eqiup den Gladiatortitel erarbeiten.

Das sind Grundelemente in Wow es gibt aber noch unzählige Sachen die ich nennen könnte aber das würde den Thead hier sprengen.

Aller Anfang ist schwer falls du dich für Wow entscheiden solltest frag einen deiner Freunde ob er mit dir zusammen anfängt.

Mfg Veriquitas


----------



## INU.ID (15. Oktober 2009)

vatana schrieb:


> 1.) Worum geht es eigentlich in einem MMORPG?
> 2.) Was ist der Hauptziel?
> 3.) Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Pve und Pvp Servern?



Hallo.

Am einfachsten ist es wenn du dir einfach mal eine Demo installierst. WoW zb. kannst du 10 Tage kostenlos testen.

World of Warcraft - Kostenlose Demo herunterladen

Es wird bei der "Demo" nicht das ganze Spiel sondern immer nur nur ein kleiner Teil (Stream-Downloader) runtergeladen, du kannst also quasi schon nach ein paar Minuten anfangen zu spielen.

Das Hauptziel ist natürlich Spaß zu haben.


----------



## lolomaniac (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
WoW ist Einsteigerfreundlich. Habs 5Jahre gespielt.

Naja DAS Hauptziel in einem mmorpg ist meistens a) Das Böse vernichten b) die Gegnerische Fraktion vernichten. 
Dein ziel: Equip sammeln ^^

Von FREE2PLAY mmorpg´s möchte ich dir abraten. Da der support miserabel ist und es dort leider nicht auf dein können ankommt sondern wie groß dein Geldbeutel ist um dir Items zu kaufen!

Wenn du Neueinsteiger bist. Kleiner Tipp von mir. Fang ein mmo an das gerade "NEU" rausgekommen ist. 
Such dir deinen Server gut raus! Der beste noob-filter (in dem Fall noob=kiddi) ist auf einen RP-PvE Server zu gehn.
a)Kein Kiddi wird sich verhalten wie ein RP´ler und fliegt somit vom server falls Beleidigungen fallen
b)Kiddi´s LIEBEN pvp server weil man da den anderen einfach so hauen darf
RP-PvE server heisst aber nicht gleich das du RP´ler sein musst! Da gibts Titel die man sich verpassen kann das man gerade nicht in der rolle des charackters ist. Und open pvp (also einfach draussen jemanden klatschen) kannste im Falle von WoW eh vergessen. Dafür gibts Schlachtfelder.

Falls dich nochn mmorpg interessiert sag bescheid 


MFG


----------

